# Marvel, Agents of SHIELD



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So, what does everyone think of the pilot show Agents of SHIELD?
Not quite what I expected, even a little lame in my opinion. I had high expectations for this show and had potential but I'm not sure it's going to live up to the hype.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I knew from the moment it was announced that it was going to underwhelm. I doubt it will last two seasons


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Two years? I'm not even sure it will do more than the first season. But who knows maybe it will get better


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I must have missed the pilot. The trailer looks interesting thou.






I see the first episode is available online. 

From the response on this thread, looks like it was not that impressive. Hopefully it will get better! 

I will check it out online later on today and see if it keeps my interest.

Thanks for letting me know of this new series.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's due to be released here next week..I had high expectations for this show, but it's not sounding so good from what you guys have said!
From the preview I saw it looked like it was going to be an off shoot of the Avengers!..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That's the problem is that is the premiss of the show is to follow after the avengers movie but there was hardly any mention of it nor any of the avenger actors. I'll give it a few weeks


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought it was pretty good, but I'm easy to please. I'm also not a comic book/Marvel expert so any plot holes, etc. go right over my head.


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

I was dissapointed myself, but the wife tried to soothe my pain. She tells me (with lots of experience) that pilots almost always stink. Reason being that they have to introduce us to characters, and build the back story. This will prolly continue to be the case for one or two more episodes. Ok, if she says so... 
Anyway, am I the only one who thinks they spotted a hint of Ironman in a trailer for episode 2?


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll watch the second episode tonight and make a final division after that. The first episode was so so. The flying car at the end was really silly and made the whole show seem cheesy. But they had 15 million viewers, so it should stick around for one season?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I checked it out online and while it wasn't heavy hitting it was entertaining for me. Let's see how the story goes and see if the season is worthwhile. Lot of good tv shows this season!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I was resisting this one but now tripplej's gonna make me check it out.... :foottap: :bigsmile:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

mechman said:


> I was resisting this one but now tripplej's gonna make me check it out.... :foottap: :bigsmile:


lol. 

If you haven't seen "Sleepy Hollow", I suggest you watch that one first! I am more impressed with that one over Shield. Granted, both are different topics and different plots, etc., but still worth watching.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tripplej said:


> lol.
> 
> If you haven't seen "Sleepy Hollow", I suggest you watch that one first! I am more impressed with that one over Shield. Granted, both are different topics and different plots, etc., but still worth watching.


All caught up on Sleepy Hollow. :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I watched a double episode of this show last night and quite enjoyed it..
Even though there aren't any super characters from the Avengers, the new super heroes look interesting..

The secoind show has a bit more action than the first and there's quite a bit of reference to the Avengers..without giving anything away!..
The only annoying aspect of the show is the two young scientists who are always squabling and talking over each other, which makes it difficult to hear what they're saying..

If it stays as good as the second episode it will be well worth following..


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It did not do much for me. Watched the first one but the second could not keep my attention.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, the viewership of SHIELD fell 30% from episode 1 to episode 2.. 

So, either the episodes better improve or this series will be short lived. 

Hopefully the producers know what they are talking about.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The second one was a bit better but really, plugging a hole in a plane with an inflatable raft! even a non aviation person like me has to laugh at the plausibility of that LOL


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought the first was alright. I haven't gotten around to the second one yet.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like ABC has faith in the show. They renewed it for the full season.

Of all the new shows this one although I like it is not near the top.. 

Hopefully it will improve as the season goes.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've watched two and I think it's alright so far.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It has potential, its just a slower start than I expected.


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Aye, I cant take this anymore. Cant seem to shake the feeling the cast is going to break out into a musical number at any moment...like an episode of "The Fresh Beat Band" :rofl: .This show feels just like the Disney channel and Nickelodeon programs for tweens, and it may well be written for those kids. They will be the next generation buying movie tickets and collectables for themselves and their young children.
Alas, this is no country for old men... (sighing.....what could have been )


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, this last episode has seemed to turn around this show. It seems that they have truly tied it into the latest Captian America movie and it's getting good. Not sure everyone will agree but it's gotten to a point that I look forward to the next show.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Well, this last episode has seemed to turn around this show. It seems that they have truly tied it into the latest Captian America movie and it's getting good. Not sure everyone will agree but it's gotten to a point that I look forward to the next show.


 I agree Tony, in fact there were a couple of episodes prior to the latest Captain America film that led up to the events that took place in the movie. Quite ingenious if you ask me. Yes the latest episode really took it to another level.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree... The last episode was great!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Just to clarify which episode we are seeing down here..Was it the one where they're on the train that you're referring to?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Prof. said:


> Just to clarify which episode we are seeing down here..Was it the one where they're on the train that you're referring to?


 I believe that was 3 episodes ago.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow!..We are a long way behind you! I'd better not read any more reviews on here or it will spoil it for me..


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, I talked smack on this show months ago and said I was quitting it. Well, that didnt happen exactly.:whistling: The last couple episodes have been more entertaining. That said, I still think Sky gets way more play than the character should, and Melinda May is comically overacted. But I'm watching. And the wife is making fun of me for it...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jeffrobinson said:


> But I'm watching. And the wife is making fun of me for it...


Its the whole "its gotta get better sometime" syndrome LOL
Its not so bad and alot better than some of the trash thats on TV these days.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone that has seen the new Captain America film have any theories on what will become of this show/story line? I missed the last half of the season (DVR died and I can't stand watching live TV), so I apologize if this is a silly question.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

snowmanick said:


> Anyone that has seen the new Captain America film have any theories on what will become of this show/story line? I missed the last half of the season (DVR died and I can't stand watching live TV), so I apologize if this is a silly question.


 They have really dug deep IMO on keeping the story line going. A few episodes prior to winter soldier coming out they led up to that movie very well. They have continued to expand the story line as time goes on and I must say the show has become more enjoyable because of it. It was a show that took me a while to bite on to but it really plays off well with the latest captain America film and had made the whole series that much more enjoyable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike0206 said:


> They have really dug deep IMO on keeping the story line going. A few episodes prior to winter soldier coming out they led up to that movie very well. They have continued to expand the story line as time goes on and I must say the show has become more enjoyable because of it. It was a show that took me a while to bite on to but it really plays off well with the latest captain America film and had made the whole series that much more enjoyable.


Could not agree more :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow... Tonight's episode had some eyeopeners. I never saw the ending coming.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, this show keeps getting better and better, ABC just announced that they will be doing a second season so that makes me happy  The season finale is this Tuesday May 13 and looks like its going to be a great show.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Great finale tonight!! Don't want to give anything away but man was it good!


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

Really been digging this show. If they only renewed other shows I liked as much. [cough] revolution


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh ya!!!! The finale was really really good! Just watched it tonight on my PVR and I can't wait for the next season :TT


----------

